# downpipes with Magnaflow



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

I finally bought a complete line 15893 (2,5")from Magnaflow to fit on my GTO 65;
my problem is that after the inlet pipes extensions, its impossible to make the junction with the manifold, since it's not aligned anymore and anyway my original tubing is in 2,25";
so I need to buy a pair of downpipes to go up to the manifold; my concern is that the ones I have seen so far (Pypes, Flowmaster) are straight and identical and the right tubing goes underneath the oil filter and not around like now on my original tubing; 
is the filter the same size or do I need to change for a smaller one? and why Magnaflow does not sale the complete line, including the downpipes since they are essential?!!
I'm now stuck in the middle of this job with a brand new exhaust line in the trunk, waiting for a solution;
does anyone have already fitted a 15893 line on a 65 GTO?
please help!!:crying:


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

hi Eric...i have a 65 with a larger system on it...my pipes also go under the oil filter as you described...there used to be available taller and shorter oil filters for pontiacs...the taller filters have been mostly phased out...go with the shorter filter ...the pipes will pass beneath it...changing oil filters becomes a bit of a contortion...you might have to experiment with different wrenches, jacking the car higher, etc....and get used to bathing your exhaust in spilled oil which, no matter how hard you wash it, will collect in inaccessible places and burn off when you start the engine, simulating a western forest fire under the hood...in fact, with my set up, the oil filter must be turned on its side to be removed which is a merry oil bath for your exhaust system and your forearm...good luck


----------



## john23 (Mar 6, 2016)

*update on 65 down pipes*



john23 said:


> hi Eric...i have a 65 with a larger system on it...my pipes also go under the oil filter as you described...there used to be available taller and shorter oil filters for pontiacs...the taller filters have been mostly phased out...go with the shorter filter ...the pipes will pass beneath it...changing oil filters becomes a bit of a contortion...you might have to experiment with different wrenches, jacking the car higher, etc....and get used to bathing your exhaust in spilled oil which, no matter how hard you wash it, will collect in inaccessible places and burn off when you start the engine, simulating a western forest fire under the hood...in fact, with my set up, the oil filter must be turned on its side to be removed which is a merry oil bath for your exhaust system and your forearm...good luck


Eric Yikes, i forgot something....i don't have the 389 in my 65 anymore, rather a later model block....i seem to remember changing the oil tower to fit the later block, but i am not sure if it is different than the 65 oil tower....my comment may only be valid for a 65 with a later engine in it...sorry about the confusion....


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

thanks John for reply;
the filter I have currently is a WIX SO 643 and it's 4" high;
I will check on ebay if it I find a shorter one before to carry on on my exhaust job!
but anyway, I don't understand why Magnaflow does not sale the downpipes together with the exhaust line; moreover, they don't sell them at all;
I will have to buy from Pypes!


----------



## zrsteve (Aug 28, 2014)

Contact Ram Air Restorations. I put these on my 65 with a 389 and no issues with the WIX 51049 oil filter:

www.ramairrestoration.com/ssp-6-pair-of-short-mandrel-splice-pipes.html


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I have the Pypes system with Magnsflows hanging on the wall in my garage, when I pulled the engine to rebuild it I ordered a factory reproduction system from Gardner Exhaust.
My '67 came with HO manifolds so I had to order the 3 bolt down pipes.
It took about 2 1/2 hours to install.
Here is what your exhaust looked like when it came from the factory.

1965 GTO Exhaust Systems - Gardner Exhaust Systems - 1965 GTO Exhaust Sytems by Gardner

You can contact Eric and see if you can just order the down pipes.


----------



## ERIC60 (May 14, 2017)

yes, I had seen them already, but too late! I had bought already my Magnaflow in France;
my problem is to try to find locally parts;
the french customs charge 20% vat on total cost, including shipping cost!!!(swindlers!)
all I hope is that the Pypes downpipes will fit with my Magnaflow, since it would be expensive to send it back, when it's possible with ebay!


----------

